# WTB EA horn



## buickmike (Jul 17, 2015)

In the market for pancake horn.EA delta gangway.would like smaller version for 30's bikes any one 4 sale? Pm me. Thanks.


----------



## buickmike (Jul 18, 2015)

pm s returned.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hello,
I have two styles of pancake horns available. The standard early 30's EA pancake and the very early smaller Delta Gangway.
I'm not sure which type you are looking for.
Thanks 
Kim Smith








The Ea picked up some surrounding reflections and some shadows in the picture.


----------



## buickmike (Jul 30, 2015)

Looking for handlebar button for pancake horn- ea. delta pm me.thanks to all!


----------



## buickmike (Dec 6, 2015)

Still on the lookout!


----------



## catfish (Dec 6, 2015)

Like this one?

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?80600-Delta-Pancake-horn


----------



## buickmike (Dec 6, 2015)

Sorry. for the misunderstanding ;but found horn.now need the handlebar button
.that's what I meant to say


----------



## catfish (Dec 6, 2015)

I think I have one.


----------



## buickmike (Dec 6, 2015)

Dammit cat somewhere there's 25 bikes missing their handlebar buttons!


----------



## catfish (Dec 6, 2015)

buickmike said:


> Dammit cat somewhere there's 25 bikes missing their handlebar buttons!




That's one way to look at it. The other is that I have over 100 bikes.... So I guess I need 75 more.


----------



## buickmike (Apr 3, 2019)

I'm back looking for one EA or Delta pancake horn.I have the larger motorcycle size. EA pancake in VGC. if someone wanted to trade


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 3, 2019)

Will this work for you???


----------



## buickmike (Apr 3, 2019)

Yes it will. Send info via pm please /e mail whatever


----------



## buickmike (Apr 3, 2019)

@Junkman Bob. This is on the table for trade.  Or will buy yours outright


----------



## buickmike (Apr 3, 2019)

.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 3, 2019)

I would prefer selling horn outright
Junkman


----------



## buickmike (Apr 3, 2019)

Trying to pm but have to use tablet in morning


----------



## buickmike (Apr 3, 2019)

OK send me price and contact info and will contact tomorrow.


----------



## buickmike (Apr 3, 2019)

Lets see if this works


----------



## buickmike (Apr 4, 2019)

Still looking!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 4, 2019)

there are two delta gangways listed on ebay -one with bracket! one is beat-the other restored(rechromed nice) and has bracket for gooseneck mount-both are size for bicycle.


----------



## buickmike (Apr 4, 2019)

I noticed in my search you posted one a while back. I wouldn't actually use headlights or horn on prewar bike. So if I get a beat up one i put it on beat up bike. I just like the looks of them. The tanks are too precious to leave batteries in them. I tried to bid on the last two gangways that came up for auction but lost.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 4, 2019)

if not going to actually use it or hook it up/just for looks-might as well try to get one cheap. I prefer to have them working and enjoy blasting them on bike rides!


----------



## buickmike (Apr 4, 2019)

I don't know about cheap. That horn and corresponding headlight is the "face" of the bike- I'll have to loo k at it a long timeand I'll always wish I had spent more $$


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 4, 2019)

true-spend now or spend more later! they are a 'featured' part of the bike.


----------



## buickmike (Apr 10, 2019)

Two for two. One for a 36 Schwinn one for 36 roadmaster


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 10, 2019)

awesome-get ahold of the plastic_nerd/gary as he makes the gasket for these. when you assemble them-don't over-tighten as it needs some 'give' on the diaphragm. mostly just clean them up and make free of rust and they work great.


----------

